# Where to find show results online?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Did you check infodog.com ? 

Keep in mind, it might take them a couple days to get the results on the website...

Oh! :#

I just realized you have "Canadian CH" in there and AKC results wouldn't apply.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

You 'll need to figure out who the show superintendent was and take it from there. Maybe google the show name and see if a superintendent name is on the website. Ours posts the catalog with results online about a week or so after the show.


----------



## dogsportgirl01 (Jun 26, 2010)

Find out who the superintendent was and they should have it on their website or something. 

The shows i go to are almost always www.infodog.com or www.onofrio.com and they both have results on their sites.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Try www.canukdogs.com.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I forgot to mention that I'm looking for Canadian (CKC) results. 



DUSTYRD2 said:


> Try www.canukdogs.com.


Thanks, I had a look all over this website and it has the list of winners from the show she was in but her name isn't listed anywhere.


ETA: Nevermind, I just found the show secretary and on their website I found the Marked Catalogue and got her results:

*12-18 MONTH BITCH
305 INTHEPINK PANTY REMOVER, WA326369, 18/01/2009
***​*​​​​B: SANDRA J. PINK, FAERA LENINGRAD / IN THE PINKS SHE'S A MAN
EATER, CANADA. O: SANDRA J. PINK & JULIE STARLING, ​
*Friday​​​​​​​​​Saturday Sunday​
1ST,WB,BW,BOS – 4P 1ST,WB,BW,BOS – 5P 1ST


WTG, Ginny!
*


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Congrats! Hopefully you can get her photo to post too!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

rappwizard said:


> Congrats! Hopefully you can get her photo to post too!


Molson's breeder has posted the photo on their website here: http://www.inthepinkpets.ca/New/Blog/Blog.html


----------

